# Is it forbidden for fathers to get married?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Is it forbidden for fathers to get married?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Catholic fathers? Yes
Regular fathers? No


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Surely, catholic fathers can marry if their wives are deceased.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you mean get remarried, or is this some kind of polyamorous thing?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Surely, catholic fathers can marry if their wives are deceased.


I meant priests.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Couchie said:


> I meant priests.


That is quite a ridiculous prohibition.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a little commentary on the subject:

https://www.catholic.com/qa/why-cant-a-priest-ever-marry

My layman understanding is that the priest is essentially married to the Church, so he may not get married to someone else.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> That is quite a ridiculous prohibition.


I agree. Catholic priests should be allowed to marry. Preferably each other.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I was the organist for the ordination of a Roman Catholic priest who had previously been an Episcopal priest. 
He was already married, and the RC church accepted that as being okay.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Surely, catholic fathers can marry if their wives are deceased.


What if they never were married?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> I was the organist for the ordination of a Roman Catholic priest who had previously been an Episcopal priest.
> He was already married, and the RC church accepted that as being okay.


Orthodox priests must get married before they become priests and they must be unmarried to become bishops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

I thought we don't talk about religious stuff on this forum but I may be wrong.

I was under the impression that catholic priests have to be unmarried to be part of that organisation but I might be wrong. Obviously, there's nothing stopping one from quitting.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Watch "The Thorn Birds" for a highly dramatized answer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sloe said:


> Orthodox priests must get married before they become priests and they must be unmarried to become bishops.


I bet that makes for some awkward dinner conversation with the spouse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

What about Civil Partnerships?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Tulse said:


> What about Civil Partnerships?


Do you mean two Fathers or two Nunes?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

I'd sooner think about two nuns, but I guess that would be off topic.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

In BC where I live the state forcibly "marries" you after 2 years of living with your partner. That's crap. I think marriage should be forbidden to all. People should be able to draft their own contracts for how they want their partnership to be, including children and division of property in the event the partnership ends. Freedom, people. Marriage is based on a number of outdated assumptions as to family dynamics.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Couchie said:


> In BC where I live the state forcibly "marries" you after 2 years of living with your partner. That's crap. I think marriage should be forbidden to all. People should be able to draft their own contracts for how they want their partnership to be, including children and division of property in the event the partnership ends. Freedom, people. Marriage is based on a number of outdated assumptions as to family dynamics.


Well I am oldfashioned and go for man and woman and children as being the ideal even if some do break up.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Couchie said:


> In BC where I live the state forcibly "marries" you after 2 years of living with your partner. That's crap. I think marriage should be forbidden to all. People should be able to draft their own contracts for how they want their partnership to be, including children and division of property in the event the partnership ends. Freedom, people. Marriage is based on a number of outdated assumptions as to family dynamics.


Forbidding marriage doesn't give credence to your call for freedom.:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Is it forbidden for fathers to get married?


Ideally a father should be married before becoming a father. I am not talking about a Father such as some church bodies have, but father as in being the progenitor of children with a lawfully wedded wife.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Forbidding marriage doesn't give credence to your call for freedom.:tiphat:


Freedom is your right to do everything I agree with


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

What about multiple wives


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Norman Gunston said:


> What about multiple wives


What are you a sadist????


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Only on weekends


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Norman Gunston said:


> Only on weekends


Weekends? that is the problem


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Norman Gunston said:


> What about multiple wives


I really have to repeat the story of Winston Blackmore, who happily has 24 wives and 149 children. Only in Canada! He and his family live in a town named (wait for it) Bountiful.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Weekends? that is the problem


That's what the father told me to do and it would all even out.

On average I don't sin for 5 days 1 and 2 days 3, weighted average is 11/7= 1.5 but you can't have half a person so its 1 and all good by the good book


----------

